# Blue Wing Teal



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2020)

These little drakes make a great looking mount. Especially when they are colored as nicely as this one

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Maverick (Oct 9, 2020)

Beautiful job Barry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 9, 2020)

Very nice Barry. Your bird? Did you get out for the early teal season? I remember your posts of late season diver hunting but I haven’t seen any waterfowl hunting photos in a while.


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 9, 2020)

Good looking duck,and very nice work.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks amazing! You are a pro! Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 9, 2020)

Beautiful mount! It's easy to take common birds for granted until you look closely. I love to take photos with a telephoto lens and then zoom in close to see the colors and iridescence in the feathers, etc. The pine siskins and dark-eyed juncos are very common, drab looking birds but when you zoom in their true colors show.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65 (Oct 9, 2020)

Outstanding! Love seeing the colors and details that are revealed in your work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2020)

Ray D said:


> Very nice Barry. Your bird? Did you get out for the early teal season? I remember your posts of late season diver hunting but I haven’t seen any waterfowl hunting photos in a while.


This is a client's bird from late last season. I did not get out for teal this year.



DLJeffs said:


> Beautiful mount! It's easy to take common birds for granted until you look closely. I love to take photos with a telephoto lens and then zoom in close to see the colors and iridescence in the feathers, etc. The pine siskins and dark-eyed juncos are very common, drab looking birds but when you zoom in their true colors show.
> 
> View attachment 194469
> 
> View attachment 194470


They are even more spectacular when you have them in hand. God's work is amazing! @DLJeffs BTW Doug, your photos are off the charts

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 9, 2020)

Beautiful work Barry as usual


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice!
Should be called blues got green wing....


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Beautiful work Barry as usual


@Eric Rorabaugh have I missed the elk hunting trip story


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 10, 2020)

Nope. Got home yesterday evening, carried stuff in and relaxed. Tried to catch up on sleep but NOPE. I'll get to it later. Hope the hurricane didn't hit you and everybody in her path is okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 10, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh have I missed the elk hunting trip story


Barry, it looks like you still missed it after his reply above............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 10, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nope. Got home yesterday evening, carried stuff in and relaxed. Tried to catch up on sleep but NOPE. I'll get to it later. Hope the hurricane didn't hit you and everybody in her path is okay.


Looking forward to the story.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

